# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  puchniecie palców u rak!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Zwracam sie z prośbą o pomoc.Od dawna puchną mi strasznie palce u obu rąk... najczęściej wieczorem ,przez noc, na noc zawsze sciągam , pierścionki i obraczke...zauważyłam ze najbardziej puchną mi jak jest cieplo, niekoniecznie latem ale tez zima w cieplych pomieszczeniach....nerki mam zdrowe, robilam badania....bo kilka lat temu wykryto u mnie wade tzn jedna nerka jest o polowe mniejsza, zlokalizowana w podbrzuszu, ale funkcjonuje dobrze....ogolnie zauwazylam tez ze bardzo malo pije wody, moge jedynie wypic rano herbate w pracy lub kawe i pozniej wogole nie czuje potrzeby picia...Bardzo prosze o jakieś rady, do lekarza napewno pojde, ale chociaz chcialam sie zorientowac.
P.S pamietam ze zawsze tez puchły mi nogi , jak jechalam w daleka podroz to mialam nogi jak slupy, zero kostki

----------


## harder12

Mam podobny problem :Frown:

----------


## PabloMed

W chorobach nerek obrzęki występują głównie rano i to na twarzy. Pani obrzęki mogą wynikać z zaburzeń hormonalnych (np. choroba tarczycy) lub sercowych ( jednak tu male prawdopobieństwo)

----------

